# Mfta



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Qual results

1- #12
2- #29
3- #27
4- #8
rj- #17

Jams- 1,3,6,15,20,21,23

Congrats to all!!!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Way to go Tim Springer on the Qual 3rd & 4th with Sugar & Cabo. Nice job with young dogs!


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Rainmaker said:


> Way to go Tim Springer on the Qual 3rd & 4th with Sugar & Cabo. Nice job with young dogs!


 
Awesome! Great job Tim!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Open call backs 
2,4,5,7-15,18,19,21,27,29,34,36,38,42,44-46,50,52,53,55-59,62,64,65,67,72,76,77,79,82-84

43 dogs back


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Congratulations to all!! We had a blast, dog #6 in the Q.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Open call backs to the 4th- test dog 7:45 am

2,5,7,15,18,36,45,50,57,64,76

11 dogs


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Derby results

1- # 16 ruby- bob Swenson
2- #1 - esse - Kim keelor
3- #15- butch - mike witkiewicz/ tim springer
4- #13- frannie- brad bellmore/yozamp
Rj- #9- daisy- bob lindgren

Jams:
3-Minnie-brad lafave/rod pfaff
4-emmey-Rick Bauer
7-Ike-Tom lane/tim springer
12-quagon-Rick Bauer

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow, Bob! Congrats on derby list for Ruby! And you got to handle her to the win! I bet you and Finn are proud!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

congrats Bob


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations Dr. Bob and Ruby.

Vern


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Amateur call backs

3,8,12,14-17,19,20,22,23,25-27,29-31,35-39,41-43,45,46,51,53-55,57,60,61

Test dog- 7:30 am


----------



## gum (Nov 11, 2007)

congrats to Bob and Ruby on the derby win and list.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats! to Bob for putting Do & Finns little girl Ruby on the derby list Do & Finn both are producing nice young pups. Ed K


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

HUGE CONGRATS to Bob, Steve and Ruby!!!!
Derby list a little sooner than you thought. Little Ruby sure seems to be quite consistent. That's 3 or 4 placements in only 5 Derbies.

Can't leave out Ruby's breeder Paul Gum for breeding such a nice little bitch!!!


----------



## mitimat (Oct 24, 2008)

Qualify win for Mitimat Dark Demon (Spook) has cut his Q career to a very short end. Thank you to Paul Sletten and Jess Bently for helping Spook follow his mother's (Mitimat You Go Girl) Diva to be focusing on Am and Open as a 2 year old. What a spring we have had!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Bob!

Aaron*


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

mitimat said:


> Qualify win for Mitimat Dark Demon (Spook) has cut his Q career to a very short end. Thank you to Paul Sletten and Jess Bently for helping Spook follow his mother's (Mitimat You Go Girl) Diva to be focusing on Am and Open as a 2 year old. What a spring we have had!


Congrats, Tim!!! Very, very, cool...
( but the Bears still suck. )


----------



## mitimat (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you cakaiser


> (i can not disagree with you on the Bears most of the time)


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Thanks for all your kind thoughts. 

Mary and I are so proud of our FC Finn baby "Ruby" out of Finn's very 1rst litter and the training Steve Blythe is giving her. Now if we can get Paul Gum to repeat the litter

Congrats to all at MFTA who got ribbons on a wet weekend. Thank you to the great judges in derby. Corky Krollman put us all at ease and I "Know" he wanted to give ribbons to all the derby contestants.

A special congrats to fellow competitor Bob Zylla and his awesome dog "Pete". I know he's qual for the Nat Open but the way you two are hitting on all cylinders I know you'll be qual for Nat Amat soon.


----------



## HoHum's Retrievers (Mar 22, 2007)

I looked at results on EE and see there were 25 JAMS awarded in the Amateur. Is this correct or are the posted results inaccurate on EE. I think that is a really big number going into the 4th series. We had a lot of rain up here this weekend, so I am wondering if the weather played a role in getting all of the series in and the trial was called early. I was out of town and not able to go to the trial. Just wondering how it all played out.

Gordie


----------



## lghare (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats to all.
Lorraine


----------

